# R32 gtr drivers side quarter panel Wanted



## dunnerGTR (May 4, 2008)

Hi, I'm looking for a drivers side rear quarter panel for my R32 gtr. only really need from the petrol flap down if the rest of the panel was damaged a bit ,if you know what I mean. Sure let me know if you can help open to all options cheers,
Gordon.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

dunnerGTR said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a drivers side rear quarter panel for my R32 gtr. only really need from the petrol flap down if the rest of the panel was damaged a bit ,if you know what I mean. Sure let me know if you can help open to all options cheers,
> Gordon.


Hi,

Check with Elite Auto Parts In Galway, I remember they had one for breaking with a front end accident.






Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## dunnerGTR (May 4, 2008)

Cool I'll try them in the morning. Thanks for the tip


----------

